# كيف يعمل البويلر



## ربيع فولي (12 نوفمبر 2012)

كيف يعمل بويلر المستخدم في الفنادق وطريقه صيانته ومعرفه اعطالو ولو امكن بالصور والفيديو


----------



## يوسف زينهم محمد (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------

